# How to code for Baseline EKG ??



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 6, 2009)

I code for a Geriatric clinic. We have a patient that has come in as a new patient. They are past the "Welcome to Medicare" visit time limit. Our doc performed an EKG to have a baseline on file. Is it coded V70.0? Or is there another way to code this? Thanks for your help !


----------



## LLovett (Aug 6, 2009)

I have never had this situation but I looked at screening dx and I like V81.2 Special screening for other and unspecified cardiovascular conditions.

I'm sure you probably know this but I want to point out anyway, they have changed the time limit on the welcome to medicare visits.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes I know, you can get a Welcome to Medicare exam within 12 months instead of 6. But we are past the 12 month for this patient, not by much though. Thanks for your input.


----------

